# Clipping and show grooming



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Should clipping 10 days ahead be ok for my black/tan goat,and 7 days for my lighter goat?

Any tips for show grooming? I have show sheen and plan to use baby wipes to clean ears,noses,and butts.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lucky, we do not have to clip our goats before the shows. That is so nice. We do not bath them either. If we did that it would ruin their Cashmere. That is why I always say or goats are the easiest goats to show.  
All we do is clip the hoofs 5-7 days before the show. The reason for that is if you clip down to far and they are sore and limp a little that will look bad to the judge and they will or should make you down for that, so do it a week or a little less so they are not sore.
yes baby wipes or what we finally just did was get some old rags and use them, with some water. It seems like were always wetting down the wipes because they did not seal and they were dry anyway.
Now the day before show or that day, my daughter wipes down the hoofs and makes sure they look clean and nice, wipe, eyes, nose ears and butts.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally clip all of my does as close to the show as possible, except for my Black doe. I generally just clip all of the lighter goats (any color except black) on a #10 and my black does (up til the day of the show) on a #7. Hope that helps and doesn't confuse you more lol.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

When do you clip the black doe?

Yes that helps,my mom grooms dogs so we should have those blades.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i try to clip as close to the show date as i can except my black doe. i clip her any where from a week to a week & a half with #10 
before the show. now when it is humid & hot like it has been i do them when i can. for the show last weekend they were all done between 3 to 7 days before the show. it is hot enough here that it was o.k. i will wait & do udders the night before or the day of the show


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it all depends on the goat. Their coat thickness and such. I would say a week or two before on a #10 or a few days before on a #7.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i agree chelsey alot depends on the goats coat. all but my black doe i do as near to the show date


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

The black doe has a really thick coat,so maybe 10 days ahead to give some time for the color to come back in?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

that should be fine. i would use the #10 blade if you are going to do it that far a head.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

ok.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple things we learned so far this year:

Use the Blue shampoo you know the whitening kind. It will really brighten colored coats too.

We also got this Green horse cleaner to use. It takes away any poo and urine stains. Works great on those grassy knees too.

The day of the show clean their butts really good then slather on some vasaline. This makes it very easy to do a quick wipe right before you go in the ring.

Don't forget to clip wattles. (If you do they look really bushy)


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

has anyone heard of Purple Power shampoo? it is for horses - says it brightens all colors - is on clearance at TSC - thought i would ask

vaseline is an awesome idea!
saw that green stuff - never thought of using it on knees :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the blade i use are a 10, a 40, and a 1/4 -1/2 inch comb (winter only). i fit my does 4-6 days prior to the show ten blades all the way from the toes up to their paintbrush andthier face. sometimes i use a pair of thinning shears on the face instead of the clippers. don't forget to remove the beards. (except on bucks) and the ear hair is a plus! . i use the 40 for a dairy clip in summer and in the winter if i have a milker i use a 15 instead of the 40 and a 3 instead of a 10.

i use a shampoo special for goats. you can order in on caprine supply. its awesome. another thing that i do is i get a can of pink oil and a spray conditioner like kleen sheen (cattle product). i wash my goats at home or the day before then i spray them with the conditioner, and before the show i get a rag and spray the pink oil in it and some on the goat and rub it it with the grain. it helps keep their skin soft and moisturized. judges like neat and fit goats. 

i trim up my boers the day before the show. a bath first with the goat shampoo mixed with awesome purple and then i blow dry the hair while blowing in pink oil ( it pops the coat) then i trim up and wash them off ( no shampoo) then i just blowdry like normal. showday i pink oil and blowdry them. i also trim the hair around the hooves to make them look better


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

We decided to clip both of them 8 days ahead beacuse my mom wants to get it done at the same time,should they look ok by fair?

So a #10 should be ok?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yes, if any are in milk, be sure to clip the udder with a 40 or so


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I clip my girls a week before the show date. Usually its a weekend so the weekend before the show. And I clip udders the day before or the day of the show with a 40blade. 
Goodluck!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok. thanks!


----------

